# Поддержка  in-ku.com > Давайте познакомимся >  Создаем книгу IN-KU

## nezabudka-8s

*Друзья, остался ровно месяц до юбилея нашего любимого форума Ин-Ку. 
31 мая 2014 г. ему исполнится 5 лет!!! 
В подтверждение - слова админа:




 Сообщение от Mazaykina


Дорогие форумчане и гости нашего форума!

31 мая  день рождения  форума IN-KU.com.  


Предлагаю от раздела Музыкальных руководителей сделать общий подарок форуму! К юбилею будет открыта специальная поздравительная тема, в которую можно выложить какую-то коллективную работу, представляющую наш дружный и весёлый раздел форума! Это может быть видеоролик, презентация или коллаж из наших фотографий. А может, стихотворение или песня, посвящённые форуму! В общем, высказывайте здесь свои предложения и идеи. Одна голова - хорошо, а много - это уже дом советов! 

На ютубе нашла видеоролик Симеона, мне очень понравился. Хотя ролик и четырёхлетней давности, увидела некоторые знакомые лица наших музруков! 





И ещё. Недавно, к Дню рождения нашего админа Марины, представители раздела ведущих за несколько дней сочинили гимн Ин-Ку и сделали клёвый клип! Вот скопировала сюда это сообщение. Посмотрите. Может, на какую-нибудь мысль натолкнёт:
*



> Марина, наш творческий коллектив поздравляет вас с Днем Рождения!

----------


## Марийка-Умница

> *Друзья, остался ровно месяц до юбилея нашего любимого форума Ин-Ку. 
> 31 мая 2014 г. ему исполнится 5 лет!!! 
> В подтверждение - слова админа:
> 
> Предлагаю от раздела Музыкальных руководителей сделать общий подарок форуму! К юбилею будет открыта специальная поздравительная тема, в которую можно выложить какую-то коллективную работу, представляющую наш дружный и весёлый раздел форума! Это может быть видеоролик, презентация или коллаж из наших фотографий. А может, стихотворение или песня, посвящённые форуму! В общем, высказывайте здесь свои предложения и идеи. Одна голова - хорошо, а много - это уже дом советов! 
> *


_Надо подумать....  что нибудь должно "родиться"... 
наверное, удобнее новую (рабочую) тему создать и в ней делиться своими мысельками..._

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> На ютубе нашла видеоролик Симеона, мне очень понравился. Хотя ролик и четырёхлетней давности, увидела некоторые знакомые лица наших музруков!


Света, было 2 ролика!  :Yes4:  Поищи ещё внимательней!

----------


## TIMOHA69

> Света, было 2 ролика!  Поищи ещё внимательней!


Лера , а вот второй кстати ты его и постила :Smile3:

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Лера , а вот второй кстати ты его и постила


Ух ты, здорово как!  :Ok:  Спасибо, Виталик, что выставил сюда! 
Спасибо, Валерия! Это ты сама делала?!!  :Vah:  Первый раз вижу этот ролик! Думаю, и другие тоже, кто был зарегистрирован позднее. Фантастически-трогательное поздравление! И стихи, и фото, и музыка! Всё очень гармонично, просто высший класс! Все молодцы, кто приложил свои усилия для создания такой чудесной работы!  :Tender: 

 Ну что ж, нужно и в этот раз в грязь лицом не ударить! Тем более, не рядовой День рождения, а юбилей!!!  :Smile3: 

 Друзья… у кого какие мысли по поводу нового подарка? Времечко быстро пробежит, в конце мая у многих выпускные, будет не до того! Надо сейчас начинать думать. Высказывайте свои идеи, не молчите!

----------


## Дания

Первая мысля, что пришла в голову:
Может, сочинить всем миром поэму про нас, музруков, как делали не раз в Беседке. каждый по 1-2 строчки. А потом  сделать клип.

----------


## Petavla

> Первая мысля, что пришла в голову:
> Может, сочинить всем миром поэму про нас, музруков, как делали не раз в Беседке. каждый по 1-2 строчки. А потом  сделать клип.


Хорошая идея!
Я поддерживаю!

Пять лет назад в цветущем мае
Родился форум наш in-ku.
Его родную супер-маму
Я от души благодарю! :flower: 

Марина, устали не зная,
Нам создала уютный дом.
Теперь друг друга дополняя,
Мы очень дружно в нём живём. :Vishenka 13:

----------


## Дания

у меня тоже что-то сочинилось, если не понравится, можно убрать:
Нам здесь друзья всегда помогут,
Советы дельные дадут.
Улыбки добрые подарят,
Талантами зажгут!

----------


## Nataliyberezin

А это моё. про нас
ИСПОВЕДЬ МУЗРУКА
Мы станцуем и споём- из тряпочки наряд сошьём,
поиск новых фонограмм " обработка" пап и мам..
Интересней нет работы- нам подвластны рифмы,ноты..
Что же может быть чудесней,если дружат дети с песней.
Говорят,что лёгкий хлеб,что проблем то вовсе нет,
всё красуемся,поём,вообщем весело живём
А вы попробуйте хоть раз сочинить наряд за час,
"вылепить" "звезду" из Вани,
выбрать песенку для Тани,
найти Снегурочку,Мороза,для танца- розы и мимозу,
оформление для зала... ох,как много написала!
Так ведь это правда всё и в жизни каждому: своё-распевает кто-то песни,
кто то с ребятнёю вместе и в обед и в тихий час.. Все мы разные, без нас и без нашего призвания нет процесса воспитания
Все профессии важны, в садике ведь все нужны!
Воспитатели,музрук,психолог,няня и физрук- хороший будет результат если трудимся мы так: 
каждый знает своё дело,берётся за работу смело,
не завидует друг другу, в трудностях протянет руку. 
Размечталась... спать пора,на работу ведь с утра

----------


## Mazaykina

Девчонки, мальчишки!!!!
СПАСИБО огромное за желание помочь, поиск идей! НО!!!! НИКАКИХ денег!!! Я не приму от вас денежных подарков!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
А вот если мы создадим книгу, что-то типа, как мы делали книгу стихов аля Агния Барто, только на тему "Мой дом ИНКУ" Если бы у каждого из вас была своя страничка (можно с фотографией), где вы могли бы описать что для вас значит форум, что вы дали ему и что он вам дал. Оформили бы каждый свою страничку. Это был бы мне самый большой подарок! И если наберется достаточно страниц, я написала бы предисловие и можно выпустить книгу настоящую!!! Вот об этом я мечтаю! Чтоб на озоне и амазоне можно было купить книгу в твердом переплете "Дом, в котором я виртуально живу" Кстати, на название такой книги  тоже принимаются предложения. (вооо, идея уже меня захлестывает...  :Grin: )

----------


## гунька

> А вот если мы создадим книгу, что-то типа, как мы делали книгу стихов аля Агния Барто, только на тему "Мой дом ИНКУ" Если бы у каждого из вас была своя страничка (можно с фотографией), где вы могли бы описать что для вас значит форум, что вы дали ему и что он вам дал. Оформили бы каждый свою страничку.


Я-ЗА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Хоть я и не муз.рук, можно, я тоже????)))))

----------


## Дания

> А вот если мы создадим книгу, что-то типа, как мы делали книгу стихов аля Агния Барто, только на тему "Мой дом ИНКУ"


ВОТ ЭТО ИДЕЯ!!!!!!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Хоть я и не муз.рук, можно, я тоже?


Ален, так я как раз думала, что такая книга объединит наши разделы и примут участие форумчане разных профессий.




> ВОТ ЭТО ИДЕЯ!!!!!!


Самое интересное, что идея родилась по мере написания поста. Пишу: "не возьму деньги". А что приму? И вот придумалось само как-то. А теперь так загорелась, что уже  ОЧЕНЬ ОЧЕНЬ хочется такую книгу взять в руки и вдохнуть ее типографский запах.

----------


## Petavla

> Самое интересное, что идея родилась по мере написания поста. Пишу: "не возьму деньги". А что приму? И вот придумалось само как-то. А теперь так загорелась, что уже ОЧЕНЬ ОЧЕНЬ хочется такую книгу взять в руки и вдохнуть ее типографский запах.


Мариш, ну ты у нас, как всегда, на высоте!
Вот это идея! :Ok: 
А странички ты имеешь ввиду темки в общей теме?
Или настоящую страничку - как для книги?
Но я вот в фотошопе работать не умею... :Meeting:

----------


## aichka

> Девочки, стихотворение "Я-музрук" принадлежит музыкальному руководителю Кирилловой Людмиле Васильевне!
> Вот она скромненько улыбается:


Замечательное стихотворение Людочки Кирилловой! У неё всегда стихи льются- как добрый, звонкий ручей- настолько они складные, лёгкие в звучании и восприятии!

Спасибо ей за эти стихи и многие, многие другие- всегда точные и профессиональные!




> Лера , а вот второй кстати ты его и постила


А в этом клипе- поздравлении форума 2010, я читаю свои стихи, которые писала, волнуясь, :Yes4: 
 стихи, посвященные форуму, модераторам, Лене Матвиенко, Альфие, Симеону, Мариночке - и улыбаюсь :Grin: .... может быть эти мои стихи были не совсем умелые и складные, немного наивные, но они писались мной ОТ ДУШИ, от всего сердца, полного любви и благодарности к форуму! 

Так интересно сейчас их перечитывать...

Прошло несколько незаметных лет, и сейчас хочется как-то по-особому поздравить любимый форум!

Обязательно придумаем- КАК! Ведь форум- огромная часть  нашей жизни!

Постараемся! :Tender:

----------


## nezabudka-8s

Это был бы подарок именно от раздела музруков! Поэтому нужно объединиться, обговорить и сделать! И не одним и тем же, кто делал ролик в прошлый раз, а привлекать к этому как можно больше форумчан! Не верю, что у наших музруков не хватит творческих, музыкальных, поэтических, технических способностей и элементарной фантазии, чтобы не сотворить новый шедевр!




> Объединить музруков из разных разделов (а их у нас стало несколько)...


 Насчёт того, чтобы подарок был от ВСЕХ музруков (и русских, и украинских, и белорусских, и казахстанских), я согласна! Не важно, кто где живёт, форум нас сплотил и объединил всех под одной крышей Дома Ин-Ку!




> Света именно и процитировала моё сообщение 5-летней давности...


2-х летней давности... Вот *оно*.  Меня поразило, что сам автор тут же в следующем за тобой сообщении скромно улыбнулась и не признала, что это её стихотворение. А процитировала я, потому что сама только недавно узнала, кто автор. И сюда написала, чтобы девочки знали автора, если будут использовать это стихотворение.




> А вот если мы создадим книгу, что-то типа, как мы делали книгу стихов аля Агния Барто, только на тему "Мой дом ИНКУ" Если бы у каждого из вас была своя страничка (можно с фотографией), где вы могли бы описать что для вас значит форум, что вы дали ему и что он вам дал. Оформили бы каждый свою страничку. Это был бы мне самый большой подарок! И если наберется достаточно страниц, я написала бы предисловие и можно выпустить книгу настоящую!!! Вот об этом я мечтаю! Чтоб на озоне и амазоне можно было купить книгу в твердом переплете "Дом, в котором я виртуально живу" Кстати, на название такой книги  тоже принимаются предложения. (вооо, идея уже меня захлестывает... )


Классная идея!!!  :Ok:  Я руками и ногами - ЗА! И думаю, не обязательно в стихах! Не у всех же такие способности! Можно книгу стихов и рассказов.  :Derisive:  И это будет общий подарок ОТ ВСЕГО ФОРУМА! Т.е. нужно привлекать форумчан со всех разделов.




> Хоть я и не муз.рук, можно, я тоже????


Алён, и я не музрук уже полтора года. И даже не ведущая... И вообще, чё я тут делаю?!!  :Taunt:  




> А в этом клипе- поздравлении форума 2010, я читаю свои стихи, которые писала, волнуясь,
> стихи, посвященные форуму, модераторам, Лене Матвиенко, Альфие, Симеону, Мариночке


Аллочка, так это ТВОИ стихи?!! Ничего себе! Да там целая поэма, посвящённая форуму!!! Слова такие проникновенные, до слёз трогают!!!  :Tender:  Вот сколько пользователей любят наш форум!!! Обязательно нужно это увековечить, или в клипе, или здесь в теме, или в книге! Если получится с книгой, вообще будет супер!!!  :Victory:

----------


## Petavla

> время опять это сделать, завтра постараюсь отправить перевод.


Музочка, почему другие об этом не знают???  :Blink: 

Девочки, я не знаю, как это всё объединить,
но уже почти 2 часа ночи, а я начала писать мою историю:

Жизнь моя была обычной: дом, работа и семья.
Но однажды в интернете этот форум я нашла... :Yahoo: 

Наверное, будет поэма  :Oj:  :Derisive: 

Профессиональную рифму не обещаю, но постараюсь приблизительно  :Yes4: 

А ещё очень бы хотелось, чтоб вот это стихотворение вошло в книгу...




> Задумывала детскую песню, а увело во взрослость...
> Может, кому-то и пригодится. 
> 
> [IMG]http://*********su/2931394m.jpg[/IMG]
> http://artgrafica.net/2010/11/05/bol...sov-zemli.html
> 
> 
> Огромная наша планета
> Плывёт в темноте мимо звёзд.
> ...


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4507136

----------


## TIMOHA69

> Самое интересное, что идея родилась по мере написания поста. Пишу: "не возьму деньги". А что приму? И вот придумалось само как-то. А теперь так загорелась, что уже ОЧЕНЬ ОЧЕНЬ хочется такую книгу взять в руки и вдохнуть ее типографский запах.


нужно продумать примерные темы страниц хотя бы примерные вопросы ,можно ещё и 3d электронную книгу сделать http://kampc-help.ru/index.php/video...-3d-knigy.html

----------


## Маргошик68

Чудесные идеи про книгу, я только ЗА!!! :Yes4:

----------


## livni

Действительно, очень вдохновляющая идея! Я с огромным желанием поучавствую. Виталя, какая интересная информация про электронную книгу. А название, например, "Дом, в котором всем тепло"  :Vishenka 17:  или " 3D - *Д*ом *Д*уши и *д*ела".  :Tender:

----------


## талант

> придумалось само как-то.


Да, творческий человек!!! Идея неожиданная, новая... Классно!



> Обязательно придумаем- КАК!


 Напишите гимн форума!




> 3D - Дом Души и дела".


 :Ok:

----------


## Anisoara

> Жизнь моя была обычной: дом, работа и семья.
> Но однажды в интернете этот форум я нашла...


*
И глаза вдруг разбежались, мысли путались  и так...
Я блуждала по страничкам и беседочку нашла.

Здесь друзей я повстречала, стала с ними "говорить"
Радость, горе разделяла,  всех успела полюбить.

И тихонько зашагала дом большой наш изучать,
Очень многое узнала, постаралась всё понять*................... продолжение следует :Derisive:

----------


## MLV

Каждый вечер я в "Беседку" к нашим девочкам спешу
Об успехах, неудачах я своих им расскажу
Знаю, здесь меня услышат, и поддержат, и поймут
И для каждого, поверьте, нужные слова найдут

----------


## Ладога

> А вот если мы создадим книгу, что-то типа, как мы делали книгу стихов аля Агния Барто, только на тему "Мой дом ИНКУ" Если бы у каждого из вас была своя страничка (можно с фотографией), где вы могли бы описать что для вас значит форум, что вы дали ему и что он вам дал. Оформили бы каждый свою страничку. Это был бы мне самый большой подарок! И если наберется достаточно страниц, я написала бы предисловие и можно выпустить книгу настоящую!!! Вот об этом я мечтаю! Чтоб на озоне и амазоне можно было купить книгу в твердом переплете "Дом, в котором я виртуально живу" Кстати, на название такой книги тоже принимаются предложения. (вооо, идея уже меня захлестывает... )


Здравствуйте! А мне такая идея очень нравится! Я недавно на форуме, но уже стала "форумозависима", Мне приятно заходить в темки, я нахожу там много интересного! А сколько талантливых людей!!! Поэтому я поддерживаю идею создания книги. Можно как вариант создать клип на музыку и стихи музыкантов.

----------


## Маргошик68

Покладова Маргарита Юрьевна, город Химки, немного фото.
[IMG]http://*********net/5491607m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/5495703m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/5481367m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/5475223m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/5461911m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/5451671m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/5448599m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/5443479m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## irinavalalis

Здравствуйте! Я тоже хотела бы принять участие в книге, только вот стихи писать не умею, видео - могу, но ведь его не вставить в книгу?... А может это будет краткий рассказ - о себе, о своём детском саде, о детях (с картинками -фото), как Вы думаете - такая страничка подойдёт для книги?

----------


## окси 777

Идея потрясающая, аж дух захватывает. Мне кажется в такую книгу видео можно вставить. Или я ошибаюсь. Думаю , если я своих девчонок на работе попрошу, то и танец можем ко дню рождения подарить любимому форуму.

----------


## Дания

Дания Галимова, музыкальный руководитель детского сада №8 г.Татарска Новосибирской области.
Мой любимый детский сад!
[IMG]http://*********net/5444426m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/5488461m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/5466957m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/5452621m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/5497676m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/5483340m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/5477196m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********net/5492559m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## окси 777

Владимирова Оксана, музыкальный руководитель г.Смоленск.  Первый раз добавляю фото, если не получится не судите строго. Мои любимые ребята и педагоги
[IMG]http://*********net/5455522m.jpg[/IMG], [IMG]http://*********net/5484197m.jpg[/IMG],
[IMG]http://*********net/5485221m.jpg[/IMG], [IMG]http://*********net/5476005m.jpg[/IMG], [IMG]http://*********net/5472933m.jpg[/IMG], [IMG]http://*********net/5480101m.jpg[/IMG], [IMG]http://*********net/5466789m.jpg[/IMG],[IMG]http://*********net/5465765m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Маргошик68

*окси 777*, Ну хоть здесь увидела тебя, Оксан, очень приятно. Мне понравился Доктор Айболит особенно, очень добрый :Yes4:

----------


## зулико

Зульфира Габдулина, музыкальный руководитель частного детского сада "Флиппер" г.Бишкек, Кыргызстан
На форуме недавно, 8 месяцев...Но чувствую себя как в теплом уютном доме. У меня появилось столько друзей, которые готовы выслушать, понять и помочь.И я безмерно благодарна всем, кто сотворил такое чудо - наш форум ИН-КУ!

Вот несколько фотографий

----------


## Раиса2001

Как  здОрово,  что  на   форуме   появился  такой  добрый,  щедрый  и  отзывчивый   музыкант,  как   Зульфира!  С   какой   просьбой  не   обратись,   всегда   поможет!  Счастья  и   удачи  вам,   Зулико!
Спасибо   Форуму  за  знакомство  с   яркими  и   талантливыми  людьми!  (И   где  я  была   раньше?!  Как  я   вообще   могла  обходиться   без   нашего   Форума?!)

----------


## Ketvik

> Маргарита Юрьевна, город Химки, немного фото.





> Мой любимый детский сад!


Рита, Даниюша классные фотки!!!




> Первый раз добавляю фото, если не получится не судите строго


Очень удачно выставила, Оксана!!!! Молодчина!!!




> я безмерно благодарна всем, кто сотворил такое чудо - наш форум ИН-КУ!


Зуля, замечательный фотоотчёт!!!

----------


## Ketvik

*Очень рада замечательному, гостеприимному  чудо - домику ИН-КУ!!!!! Спасибо тому, кто его построил, кто поддерживает его в рабочем состоянии и обслуживает!!! Он стал для многих творческих людей вторым домом!!!  Мы помогаем друг другу советами и подсказками, обмениваемся жизненным опытом, поддерживаем друг друга. С 5-летним ЮБИЛЕЕМ - ИН-КУ!!!!!!!*
Екатерина Мамаева музыкальный руководитель МБ ДОУ № 1 г.Ужур Красноярского края 
Небольшой фотоотчёт, где я со своими коллегами и воспитанниками!!!
[IMG]http://*********net/5540623m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/5549838m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/5538574m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/5531406m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/5548801m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********net/5541633m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Petavla

[IMG]http://*********net/5622601.png[/IMG]

*Любимому форуму*

Жизнь моя была обычной: дом, работа и семья.
Но однажды в интернете форум я in-ku нашла...

Посмотрела, сколько тем тут! А ведь я пишу стихи!
Почитала, загорелась: поделюсь-ка я с людьми!

И в Поэзии-разделе начала: «Татьянин день»…
В интернет ходила ночью, только так тянул модем.

Павел, Лев и Анжелика – это первые друзья!
Как неопытный котёнок здесь всему училась я.

Разъясняли, помогали, появился интерес…
И всегда меня здесь ждали, потому пошёл процесс!

Тема 2 – я с музруками поделюсь всем, чем могу.
И с коллегами, с друзьями вновь к вершинам я иду!

Вот совместные проекты появились у меня!
Зазвучали наши песни! Форум, ты моя семья!

Я тобой живу, надеясь, что и ты всегда мне рад…
Милый форум, ты сплотил нас, и теперь нам нет преград!

Будем Дом ИНКУ беречь, он ведь НАШ по праву ДОМ,
И Мазайкиной Марине мы поможем в деле том!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*Дорогие друзья! Вот и наступил пятилетний юбилей нашего форума! Поздравляю от всей души!  

Спасибо за чудесные стихи, фотографии, добрые слова! Рассматривала и читала всё с огромным удовольствием! Вы молодцы! 

Подсказываю, что открыта специальная тема для поздравлений:  Нам сегодня исполнилось 5 лет!*

----------


## Ладога

Здравствуйте! Хочу добавить несколько фотографий. Я работаю музыкальным руководителем в детском саду "Светлячок"
[img]http://*********ru/7114413m.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/7089837m.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/7090860m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Натуля100500

сколько же здесь интересного....все очень творческие люди....хочу и я поделится своими фотками -если не в тему -извините заранее[img]http://*********ru/8511021m.jpg[/img]http://*********ru/index.php[img]http://*********ru/8485421m.jpg[/img]

----------

